# Sad news from Dunmore East, Ireland



## Guest (Jan 11, 2007)

Two life rafts found in search for missing trawler crew
11/01/2007 - 13:00:51

Rescuers searching for the missing crew of a sunken trawler off the Wexford coast have found two empty life rafts from the vessel this morning.

The rafts were found floating off the coast near Hook Head, further dashing hopes that the crew of the Pierre Charles may have survived last night's sinking.

Other equipment from the sunken vessel has also been recovered in the area.

A major search is still underway for the five men who were on board the Dunmore East-based vessel, which sank in heavy seas three miles from Hook Head at around 6pm.

Local sources have named the skipper as Thomas Hennessy, a married father of two girls who is in his 30s and originally from Kerry.

His uncle, Pat Hennessy, who is in his 50s and also from Kerry, was on board with him, along with married father Billy O'Connor and 27-year-old father-of-one Pat Coady, originally from Duncormack in Wexford.

The fifth crewman is Ukrainian man Andriy Dyran.

The search for the missing men involves lifeboats, coastguard helicopters and a number of local fishing vessels, but is being hampered by bad weather.

Navy divers are also on standby to search the seabed if the weather improves.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Sad news indeed Samuel and particularly frustrating for the search units in the current atrocious weather conditions! 
Our thoughts are with the crew's families.


----------



## GALTRA (Mar 7, 2006)

And now in the past few hours more sad news-- Another trawler gone down 19 mile away from the first, 4 men lost, 2 saved .


----------



## GALTRA (Mar 7, 2006)

Latest news is that the 60 foot "Honedew 11" had finished fishing and was on her way east to assist in the search for the missing men when she it seems also sank. Two of her four man crew managed to board a liferaft and later with flares attract attention . They were resued and are in hospital but there is no trace of the other two crewmen, or thse from the "Pierre Charles".


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2007)

*More bad news, 2nd fishing vessel missing*

Seven men still missing and feared drowned off south coast
12/01/2007 - 07:31:24

Seven fishermen remain missing and feared drowned off the south coast following the sinking of two fishing vessels in recent days.

Rescuers spent all day yesterday searching for the five-man crew of the Pere Charles, which sank three miles from Hook Head in Wexford at around 6pm on Wednesday.

It also emerged last night that a second vessel - the Honeydew II - had sank near Mine Head on the Waterford coast in the early hours of Thursday morning.

Concerns were expressed when the boat failed to return to port in Kinsale.

Two Lithuanian crew men from the vessel were rescued from a life-raft last night after spending up to 20 hours at sea in stormy conditions.

However, the Irish skipper and a Polish crewmen are still missing.

Lifeboats, coastguard helicopters and local vessels are all involved in the search and rescue operation, while navy and garda divers are also on standby to search the seabed when the weather improves.

Rescuers say they fear the worst as the chances of the missing fishermen surviving at sea are virtually


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2007)

*Still blowing SW20knots, gusts 41knots..4m seas*



Gulpers said:


> Sad news indeed Samuel and particularly frustrating for the search units in the current atrocious weather conditions!
> Our thoughts are with the crew's families.


Our thoughts are with the crew's families - indeed
Ballycotton, Dunmore East and Rosslare lifeboats along with Irish Naval
ship Emer all still out there.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Samuel,

What a tragedy!

I see that the weather conditions have moderated since the original report but, even so, I don't envy the SAR Units task.
In those conditions it will be like looking for the proverbial 'needle in a haystack'.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2007)

Divers find sunken trawler 'Pere Charles'
14/01/2007 - 14:01:26

Navy divers have managed to locate the wreckage of one the trawlers, which sank off the south-east coast last week.

The 'Pere Charles' went down off Dunmore East with five hands on board.

The divers had been prevented from reaching the vessel because of dangerous sea conditions.

But lieutenant commander Terry Ward says bad weather has again stopped the underwater search - for the time being:

"They dived to about 10 metres beneath the surface," he said. 

"But unfortunately the swell made it impossible to go ahead with the dive. They'll stand by for the remainder of the day and hopefully if they get another chance they'll go out again."


----------



## GALTRA (Mar 7, 2006)

Breaking news -- yet another fishing vessel in trouble off Tuskar Rock, taking water and in danger, at least two on board !!


----------



## beedeesea (Feb 28, 2006)

*Tuskar latest*

Latest news says that the two-man crew have, thankfully, been picked up by Coastguard helicopter near Tuskar Rock. The trawler, "Renegade", had already sank.

Brian


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2007)

*Trawler searches suspended due to poor weather*

Trawler searches suspended due to poor weather

17 January 2007 11:46
The search to locate the sunken Kinsale trawler Honeydew II has been called off for the day because of poor weather conditions.

There is still no sign of the seven fishermen who are missing from both the Honeydew II and the Dunmore East trawler Pere Charles.

Coastguards say they will not be diving at the Pere Charles wreck site today, also because of bad weather.
It is understood to be unlikely that dives will take place tomorrow, although shoreline searches are continuing.

Meanwhile, the two men who were rescued last night from another trawler, the Renegade, are said to be recovering at home.

Photos : BW is the Honeydew II from Kinsale and colour shot is the Pere Charles from Dunmore East


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2007)

*Rescue operation off Co Donegal coast*

Rescue operation off Co Donegal coast

17 January 2007 17:30
An operation 29km off the Co Donegal coast to help a stricken fishing trawler was disrupted this afternoon when a rope being used to tow the vessel to Burtonport snapped.

Another tow rope was being dropped to the Arranmore Lifeboat by the coastguard helicopter, which was to remain on standby as a precaution.

The 27-metre steel trawler Christina R, with eight crew on board, called for help this morning when its ropes got caught in its propellers.

Undersea searches again hit by bad weather

Undersea and shoreline searches mounted after the sinking of two trawlers off the south coast have again been disrupted by heavy seas and high winds.

Garda and Naval Service divers had been attempting to locate the Honeydew II in the hope of finding the bodies of its crewmen.


The Honeydew II search has been called off for the day while the Coast Guard says it would not be diving at the Pere Charles wreck site today, both because of poor weather conditions.

It is understood to be unlikely that dives will take place tomorrow.

There is still no sign of the seven fishermen who are missing from the two boats, the Kinsale-based Honeydew II and the Dunmore East trawler, Pere Charles.


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks for the updates, Samuel J.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

Report now available : http://www.mcib.ie/reports/?thisid=1930


----------

